# Bit of the Subject but.... JELLYFISH???



## finnedfish123 (Oct 26, 2011)

I know this is a bit off the subject but I went on holiday (south coast of Spain) and saw some jellyfish.

They weren't very interesting but when I got home I looked on google and loads of pictures of far more beautiful and deadly jellyfish came up!

I just wonder off anyone knew anything about them or even kept them??

THANKS,
Finnedfish123


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

My lfs has a jelly fish tank. I believe the jelly is a moon jelly. Its pretty cool.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Most jellies can only survive in a special tank called a kreisel.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Jellies are super difficult to keep. Like TOS said, they need a special tank.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

But SOME are downright easy. Upside-Downs are pretty easy, but will kill any fishy tankmates.


----------



## finnedfish123 (Oct 26, 2011)

I am sure keeping them would be really hard - wouldn't want to clean 'em personally!

I read there is this DEADLY type called 'Portugese Man o' War' but don't know why they're portugese... because they have no means of jet propolltion so end up EVERYWHERE literally... And their tentecles can be as long as 20 metres down (the top part is an air sac so stays above the water) IMAGINE KEEPING THAT SIZE JELLY IN A TANK!!!


:O


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

:lol: Once you've been stung by one, tell me. Not. Fun. At. All.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

TheOldSalt said:


> But SOME are downright easy. Upside-Downs are pretty easy, but will kill any fishy tankmates.


Hmm, I didn't know that! All the same they're fairly uncommon imports.


----------



## finnedfish123 (Oct 26, 2011)

The only jellyfish they had it he shops were plastic ones!!! Saw them when I got my new guppies... 

Have you been stung by one then???? 

Have you seen a box jellyfish? Look at my picture, BEAUTIFUL but PAINFUL!!! I read that someone was stung but it was a worse sting because the jellyfish hung on and wrapped it tentacles around his leg!!!! SCARY!!!!


:0


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Yeah, Man of Wars are not at all fun to get stung by. Been there, done that.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

If someone got stung by a Box Jelly and survived, they're lucky. They're considered the most potently venomous creatures in the ocean, and the venom can work as quickly as 3 minutes to start shutting down their organs.


----------



## Flishstar (Jul 26, 2012)

TheOldSalt said:


> But SOME are downright easy. Upside-Downs are pretty easy, but will kill any fishy tankmates.


You sure about that? My LFS sells them in a tank with gobies (IIR) and recently they had a 1 inch jelly with a pipefish.

My local science center also keeps about twenty with sulfur damsels and seahorses.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

*sigh*
Fine. Will PROBABLY and usually kill any fishy tankmates.
1-inch is a baby, by the way. They can get nearly a foot across.


----------

